# Myspace security



## hannahw (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello

I have a question about myspace. My daughter has registered on myspace and is going to create her own profile. She’s shown me how it works and said that if she posts pictures of herself on there they can only be viewed by other registered users of myspace.

She proved this by visiting her friend’s profile and she had to enter her email address and password so she could see the photos on there.

Does this mean that my daughter will be able to check who has been visiting her own profile? If so, this would be really helpful because then I can be assured that she is using the site safely.

Thanks 

Hannah


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 4, 2006)

You can't check who has been visiting, no, but the access is restricted.  The only thing is that it's not hard to create a free profile on there so you can view others.


----------



## hannahw (Dec 4, 2006)

But if you have to enter your email address to view someone's profile isn't there a record of which email addresses or users have been looking at it?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, but what is to say that they used their email address? They can just do a random one. Also, it takes 2 minutes to create a myspace account. My advice to you: Don't use myspace or any form of an online account meant for socializing. It never brings any good with it, and often times causes a lot of problems.


----------



## Nini (Dec 4, 2006)

Or you can lock your myspace profile so it can only be viewed by your myspace friends.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 4, 2006)

i really hate myspace, but I do know how it works....

If your account is set to private, only friends (which you have accepted) can view your profile.  Anyone else can only see your profile picture and a few lines of information, and then tells you that you must become their friend to view their profile.

There is a huge database of email addresses owned by fox news now (since they own myspace) and they cannot disclose that information to anyone via their policy.  However, I wouldn't doubt that they do sell some of it on the side, I mean myspace is a money machine there is no doubt about that.


----------



## hannahw (Dec 4, 2006)

in response to Motoxrdude

So does that mean you can find out the email address or profile of someone that visited your own profile.

Even if it was a fake email I suppose it can be traced which is a good thing if there are problems


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Umm, no it can't.
You can't see who viewed your myspace. And about 70% of the time, people use fake email addresses on there profiles. 
To tell you the truth, fox could careless what people do on myspace, just as long as people continue to visit myspace.


----------



## Warriorhazzard (Dec 4, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:


> Umm, no it can't.
> You can't see who viewed your myspace. And about 70% of the time, people use fake email addresses on there profiles.
> To tell you the truth, fox could careless what people do on myspace, just as long as people continue to visit myspace.



True. I recently saw a video on some moms posting some fake pictures. They had received some mature content video from a dirty old bald dude. After getting the video and some of the guys info  they went to the police and after 2 months they havent done anything about it.

It was on video.google.com  Myspace is boring  Just make her make friends some other way (more safer) Myspace is not worth it.


----------



## mrgeorgedude (Dec 4, 2006)

Ya if you are concerned about other people finding your daughters myspace, you have her set it to private where the ONLY people who can view it is her friends. So basically she would have to accept a friend request in order for that person to view her profile.


----------



## omgsauce (Dec 4, 2006)

You would be better off havign her set her profile to private, meaning that only people she selects as her friends can view her page.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 5, 2006)

Setting up your profile to private is pointless. If someone wants to see your myspace, then the whole "private profile" doesn't do anything. I can get past that in 3 seconds as if it wasn't there.


----------



## hannahw (Dec 5, 2006)

So there is no way at all of seeing who has looked at the profile?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 5, 2006)

Nope, there is not.


----------



## kof2000 (Dec 5, 2006)

i didnt touch my account and then i got two email from myspace saying i'm abusing the account wtf.


----------



## hannahw (May 20, 2007)

Hello

It took me ages to find this old post!! My daughter showed me something on her myspace account where a friend posted a message with a link to something called stalkertrack. Apparently this allows people to check who has been looking at their myspace profiles. 

The site claims to:

Track viewers who viewed your page and give you their: Picture, Username, Link to their page, and when (date) they viewed your page! The tracker is also invisible to all your visitors, and it's very easy to install, a simple copy and paste.

Has anyone heard of this or know if it works?

Hannah


----------



## Itanda (May 20, 2007)

Just trying to tell you if you care for the well being of your daughter dont let her use myspace even if shes in her teens... Not good at all  Only bad things can happen...


----------



## hannahw (May 20, 2007)

I'm happy for her to use it as long as she's careful and I can monitor it. I don't want to say no to her all the time.

Does anyone know anything about this stalkertrack device?

Hannah


----------



## Itanda (May 20, 2007)

No sorry i haven't heard anything about. Does it work though? Have you cheked who has seen her page?


----------



## Crypto (May 20, 2007)

Hannah - You may want to read this.  Pretty sure it's a phishing scam.

http://gul.li/2007/01/27/phishing-20-stalkertrack-a-new-myspace-scam/


----------



## hannahw (May 20, 2007)

Thanks

I thought it was too good to be true!


----------



## Itanda (May 20, 2007)

so DELETE THAT STALKER THING ASAP


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu (May 21, 2007)

Nini said:


> Or you can lock your myspace profile so it can only be viewed by your myspace friends.


Which is what I recommend.


----------



## hannahw (May 28, 2007)

So there's still really no way of checking who has been visiting her myspace profile?


----------



## PohTayToez (May 28, 2007)

hannahw said:


> Hello
> 
> It took me ages to find this old post!! My daughter showed me something on her myspace account where a friend posted a message with a link to something called stalkertrack. Apparently this allows people to check who has been looking at their myspace profiles.
> 
> ...



ANYSITE that asks for your username and password to Myspace will be a scam.  They get your logon information, and then start spamming posts and messages to people on your friends list advertising junk products.


----------



## hannahw (May 28, 2007)

So there's still really no way I can check who has been visiting my daughter's myspace profile?


----------



## Twist86 (May 29, 2007)

Nope like everyone said just set it to private so she has to add friends.

My sister recently had her 12 year old daughter ask to make a myspace profile since all her friends have one so she asked me to bug her system while she was at school. 
I got mine from some local "geek" parents but you can buy programs like Spector Pro which will pretty much tell you EVERYTHING she does online...every site she visits every search she does everything and will email it to you.
With all the pedophiles,predators and vulgar idiots on the internet anymore its better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## DacyJ (May 29, 2007)

hannahw said:


> So there's still really no way I can check who has been visiting my daughter's myspace profile?





Statsync is a program that you put on your myspace page and it will let you know who has checked out your myspace

www.statsync.com


----------



## bluedishwasher (May 29, 2007)

if she entered her birth age as under 18 then her profile is automatically private due to new policy, and its set to be blocked to anyone but her friends as standard anyway, so the only way people can view her space is if they are on her friends list which first requires her approval and i'm pretty sure shes wise enough not to accept someone she doesn't know. theres no way of knowing who has been looking at her space but its fairly easy to keep un-wanteds out. as well as this if someone does slip through the cracks theres hardly enough information to track her down or anything and kids today know not to become best friends with someone they dont know who is pushing them to meet in real life etc, so id say shes safe on myspace as long as she isn't a dimwit


----------



## hannahw (May 30, 2007)

Hi

I know that it is possible for people under 18 to have their profiles viewed because my daughter is able to look do it. In fact she can visit the profiles of complete strangers just by searching for particular words e.g. mutual interests. I'm assuming that these people must have set their profiles to a public setting. Also someone on here said they can easily bypass a private setting...

Can anyone tell me more about statsync? What information does it give about the people that have visited the profile?

How far back can you check visitors? The site says you can check where the person is from... Would this be where they were when they visited the profile or where they were when they originally registered their own profile?

I'm probably being a bit paranoid here but I just want to keep things as safe as possible.


----------



## tlarkin (May 30, 2007)

http://salem-news.com/articles/may222007/myspace_ags_52207.php

Interesting article you may want to read

No, there is still no way to track that information.  If it becomes an issue with how you want to be a parent you can always block access to that site with a decent and inexpensive router.  If your profile is set to private no one can view it unless they are exploiting the website's security.  


There is a whole read me and FAQ section in myspace about this type of thing and there are ways to protect yourself.  I suggest you read that material they publish about doing things like that.

The most important thing is to educate yourself and your children on the matter, because with social engineering there is almost always a way around any security system and people will always have the ability to break in.


----------



## hannahw (May 30, 2007)

Thanks tlarkin

That link you gave me doesn't open properly. What info does that statsync site provide about visitors?


----------

